# Too much water



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey guys, it's been awhile.

Last couple of weeks, I've snuck off for a couple hours every other day or so to wet a line. Though I've been trying the creeks around the valley, mostly, I've also been up to the Weber, Beaver Creek, and Provo about ten days ago. Trouble is, the water is HUGE everywhere I go. Anyone know of any creeks in the SL county area that aren't within inches of flood stage? Hell, I'll even try Millcreek (here in town) if it's slowed down. Just looking for a place to blow off some steam without eating up my gas budget.
What about the community ponds? are they looking decent?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The runoff is very late this year. Most of the reservoirs at least in northern Utah that will be allowed to fill are full and spilling so even the tail waters are "blown out". This weather will help but I think it will be at least a couple more weeks before any streams are very fishable. My 2 cents.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Look for Tailwater below dams for the best flows.
Below Deer Creek, Flaming Gorge/ Green River etc.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Look for Tailwater below dams for the best flows.
> Below Deer Creek, Flaming Gorge/ Green River etc.


Tail waters below Jordanelle are _way_ high....Strawberry River, at the Pinnacles, is_ way _high, fast and muddy. Duchesne River looks like the Green River in Green River City, Utah. Provo River, as I see it, above Jordanelle is high all the way to Trail Lake.. :shock:

Looks like I won't even try those place's again until the 24th of July....


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I drove through Ogden canyon last night and the flows looks perfect on the river, there wasnt water going over the spillway at pineview, which leads me to believe that most likely the south fork is fishable again as well, but I didnt drive over there to look. Either of those two rivers can be good fishing for browns, cutts, whiteys, etc. if your up for a bit longer drive.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> Tail waters below Jordanelle are _way_ high....


When I was up there last week the Provo above Jordanelle looked like chocolate milk, below it was high - but at least it was clear.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> [quote=".45":cge65i7z]Tail waters below Jordanelle are _way_ high....


When I was up there last week the Provo above Jordanelle looked like chocolate milk, below it was high - but at least it was clear.[/quote:cge65i7z]

When I was there on friday morning, it wasn't clear no more...


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

According to the USGS stream flow site most of the streams are still running very high and cycling up and down with daily heating and cooling BUT the trend is curving downward even with the hot weather. I interpret that as "light at the end of the tunnell.


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was able to get into some pretty decent spots on the American Fork River a few weekends ago. Nothing of size of course, but there are some really nice pools just above the turnoff to the caves that you can throw up stream to and just work it down. It worked really well for me for the 30 mins that I fished it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good deal, I have been thinking it will be fishable soon. That river has had two different run-offs? Its been pretty tough this year.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

My suggestion is way off of the little trout streams that everybody is talking about, but.... If you just want to blow off steam, the Jordan can be great. If you do some looking you can find spots where it is unlikely to see any other people for the most part. You can catch bigger fish just nothing very palatable. I could tell you where my favorite spot was, but now, since 9/11 it is considered too close to the airport.


----------

